
SPEAr: Expediting Stream Processing with Accuracy Guarantees [pdf] - barbanikos
https://conferences.computer.org/icde/2020/pdfs/ICDE2020-5acyuqhpJ6L9P042wmjY1p/290300b105/290300b105.pdf
======
barbanikos
This work tries to offer a solution to the resource allocation problem of many
distributed stream processors. There is a video presentation of this work as
well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYwwJ4cn6hY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYwwJ4cn6hY)

